
Ask HN: Why is Real-Time document collaboration difficult to implement? - nvr219
In Word Online, people can edit in real-time but cannot do things like turn track changes on and off. Google Docs does it but I have a hard time believing MS doesn&#x27;t have the resources or the motivation. So why is it difficult for them to implement?
======
PaulHoule
Go look up the patents on Google Docs!

~~~
nvr219
I did and learned nothing other than MS Office doesn't have a patent
infringement case against Google.

